# Flexible ankles or riding problem?



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Even though it looks really odd...I'm thinking just a bad shot or your stirrups need lengthened? I've never heard of anyone putting their heals too far down


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Moody,

Are you in a dressage saddle? If so, your heels should not be radical down, at all. Your foot should be pointed directly ahead, parallel to your horse. My old instructor used to tell me to put more weight onto the outside of the foot (this was to counteract my tendency to roll the foot inward , as you are doing in that picture.
It looks like your stirrup is about two holes too SHORT for a dressage seat. YOu want to feel more like your feet and legs "drape" on the horse, rather than brace down and outward. IF you put less pressure into the stirrup, you will be able to feel your weight carried more on your seatbones and thighs, where it should be.


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks so much guys. I can't believe I didn't notice that -- the stirrups being too short -- It definitely looks like that.. I will try lengthening them.

The thing is, is that I also ride for my equestrian team, (hunt seat) and when I put my stirrups up for jumping, this problem occurs......


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I had this same problem! My trainer yelled at me for it all the time. Just lengthen them, it will probably solve it!


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

xoSonnyLove1234 said:


> I had this same problem! My trainer yelled at me for it all the time. Just lengthen them, it will probably solve it!


Is that what you did to fix it?!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

MoodIndigo said:


> Is that what you did to fix it?!


Yep! That is what i did to fix it. And it worked!


----------



## BrindalBelle (Nov 3, 2010)

MoodIndigo said:


> Lately, when I put my feet into the stirrups, and ride for a while, I look down and the iron is twisted (the inside of the iron is on the ball of my foot and the outside is by my pinkie toe!). Am I putting too much weight on the inside? Outside? Help!


Do you by chance subscribe to Practical Horseman the magazine? In the October 2010 issue, there's a feature about George Morris and his principles on flatwork. He spends the beginning discussing stirrup length and where it should sit on your foot. 

He says of length, when your foot is hanging next the stirrup (not in it); "On the flat, the bottom of the iron hits the bottom of the anklebone, so there is a little sting where the iron hits the bone."

He says of placement on the foot "One-quarter of the foot is in the stirrup iron with the little toe touching the outside branch. The iron is angled across the ball of the foot so the outside branch leads the inside branch. This allows it to be perpendicular to the girth, not the rider's foot, adding suppleness to the rider's leg."

So according to him, your foot placement is perfect, the iron is not twisted it's just right! In my own personal experience, I've found this foot placement is much more comfortable and allows me to use my leg more effectively. As to stirrup length, just check that it is hitting your anklebone, and if not, then alter your stirrups accordingly. If it is in the right place, then more then likely the picture just makes it look awkward or you are rotating your foot outwards more then usual so you are gripping with the back of your calf rather then the inside, which would also make the picture look awkward.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

BrindalBelle said:


> Do you by chance subscribe to Practical Horseman the magazine? In the October 2010 issue, there's a feature about George Morris and his principles on flatwork. He spends the beginning discussing stirrup length and where it should sit on your foot.
> 
> He says of length, when your foot is hanging next the stirrup (not in it); "On the flat, the bottom of the iron hits the bottom of the anklebone, so there is a little sting where the iron hits the bone."
> 
> ...


That is sooo interesting Brindal! I for sure would trust George Morris! 
Though, he says, "This allows it to be perpendicular to the girth, not the rider's foot," so that means your toe would be pointed outwards. I know that is correct for my style riding, but for hunters, and dressage, shouldn't your toes be perpendicular to the horse, like, inwards a little?

Would a hunter judge take points off for that way of stirrup usage? Probably yes? -.-


----------



## BrindalBelle (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm not completely sure about hunters, the article is a 9 month series on equitation and jumpers. Although, in hunters, it is much more about the horse then the rider, I think having a slight outward angle of your foot to the horse would not be counted against you as long as it wasn't obscenely pointed outwards haha. The judges are looking at your horse and the way he/she moves and reacts to your aids, I don't think your foot angle would really play a huge part in the judging. In regards to dressage, I would have absolutely no clue, I know barely anything about dressage showing! haha.

I know it's a common concept that the foot should be perfectly parallel to the horses body, but I think that is extremely uncomfortable, and honestly, gives me less usage of my legs as an aid. If the stirrup is as a slight angle to the foot, like George Morris says, your foot will only point out ever-so-slightly, and is actually in a much more natural position that wouldn't put nearly as much torque and twist on the knee aka much more comfortable! lol. 

Personally, I think the way he described it works perfectly, both with the way it looks and feels and I don't think you have a huge problem on your hands. Just check your stirrup length and be careful not to fully rotate your foot outwards so you aren't using the back of your calf muscle. If you have problems with your foot rotating more, use a haystring to tie your stirrups to the girth (although not too tight, it's way too painful!!) and practice like that. Having heels that go down too far is definitely not something to worry about either =P just relax and enjoy your riding!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

> I know it's a common concept that the foot should be perfectly parallel to the horses body, but I think that is extremely uncomfortable, and honestly, gives me less usage of my legs as an aid. If the stirrup is as a slight angle to the foot, like George Morris says, your foot will only point out ever-so-slightly, and is actually in a much more natural position that wouldn't put nearly as much torque and twist on the knee aka much more comfortable! lol.


You _can't_ use your whole leg properly if your toes are pointing out.


----------



## BrindalBelle (Nov 3, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> You _can't_ use your whole leg properly if your toes are pointing out.


 
Exactly, you would use the back of the calf rather then the inside portion. A very slight angle of the foot however would not give you problems in using your leg as an aid. Having your foot perfectly parallel to the horses side is not necessary. I'm talking about an angle of 5-10 degrees, which is NOT much, not an angle of like 40-50 degrees, that would strong inhibit leg usage.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Adding a touch of dressage to the topic, but the foot SHOULD be angled straight ahead, if it is angled, you are subconsciously applying leg aids - and spurs if you are wearing them (I'm a believer that anyone who cannot ride with their foot straight ahead without having to think constantly about it and force it there, should not wear spurs anyway), your balance will be slightly off and you will not be able to apply a precise aid. If you're just starting out and doing basic, a slight angle isn't going to matter hugely, but if you want to get to the point of riding with 'invisible' aids, an angled foot is going to be a problem.


----------



## BrindalBelle (Nov 3, 2010)

Kayty said:


> the foot SHOULD be angled straight ahead, if it is angled, you are subconsciously applying leg aids - and spurs if you are wearing them (I'm a believer that anyone who cannot ride with their foot straight ahead without having to think constantly about it and force it there, should not wear spurs anyway), your balance will be slightly off and you will not be able to apply a precise aid.


I wear spurs on my horse, and with a 5degree angle of my foot to the horse, am NEVER spurring her without meaning too. In all reality, a slight angle does not do much to the leg and does not affect your aids or suppleness of leg. Please read the article I had mentioned in Practical Horseman by George Morris, he seems to agree with my foot placement, and all his pictures have his toes out at a small angle. I'm personally going to agree with his view on it, but that's me.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have a picture from a different angle? I do stick my heels dramatically down and always have and my stirrups do the same thing (and it is not due to my feet not being forward, because they are). I use to have bendy ones as well (not in the photo), but they cause my ankle to look obscenely unnatural and to actually slide out of the stirrup all together (I definitely suggest getting rid of those). This has never caused me to be marked down or made my legs ineffective, though people have commented on my "freaky ankle)

Here is a picture basically dead on.









And if you aren't super disgusted by feet:




















^and those are without me pushing down on anything (and yes, my right foot is more flexible than my left).

Some people are just more flexible than other.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

For dressage I'd think that the stirrup lengthening would fix it, even if you did have flexible ankles...just because you really shouldn't have much weight in the stirrups at all, and with them long enough there'd be nothing really yanking your heel down. 

As for jumping/hunt seat, I think you'll just have really funky ankles, but those disciplines shouldn't mind I don't think...if anything they'll say you have a really solid anchor.


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your inputs.

Supermane - WOW! those look crazy-flexible. Yikes!

I have been fixing mine little by little.. my stirrups have come down on the dressage saddle. I will have pics posted soon, i think.. If anyone even cares to see. Haha.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Try riding without stirrups for a while. Or better yet, bareback, if your horse will let you.


----------

